# ICKC shows



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So has anyone had any experience with the International Canine Kennel Club shows? There is one this weekend just down the road, so I thought I'd go watch. They allow dogs that are FCI, AKC, UKC and rare breeds awaiting recognition. Written critiques. FCI judges. --> ICKC


----------

